# Car impounded for not displaying sticker



## Marqarite Bennet (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm a new-ish driver.
I was stopped by police when picking up a passenger OUTSIDE the LAX area (where its legal to pick up from). 
The officer gave me a ticket for not having my lyft sticker prominently displayed on the dash. (I had it in the car with me, displayed lower near the shift stick, but not ON the window. I also had all my other paperwork and insurance in tact.)

Anyway, I was told it was a misdemeanor to not display the lyft sticker on the window of my car, and that my car would be impounded and held for one day. The officers searched my car, took my keys and impounded the car.

My passenger had to find another ride.

Now it's been over 24 hours and they will not release my car to me. They say there is a hold on it and they cannot give it back to me.

I've called lyft, but they just took my information (in detail) and photocopies of my ticket, but have not gotten back to me yet, or told me anything reassuring.

I was not told of this law when I signed up for lyft. I had no idea it was a misdemeanor level offence or that I could get my car taken away for it.

At this point I just want to get my car back from the police authorities. If they hold it until trial, I'm going to have to pay astronomical sums of money for the storing fees. Any suggestions? 

Oh and I can't get a lawyer to help me because every single one that I've called has rejected my case after hearing the story. I'm assuming there's no money in it, so no one is willing to spend their time on it.

What options do I have? How should I proceed?


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

Call a lawyer and offer to pay a "consult fee" for legal advice. Here in SA, TX it would run you from $150-$200, not sure about LA. They are running a business. They'll likely take the money and let you know what you can do. Try somebody the specializes in DUI/DWI. They typically have knowledge and contacts in the impound lots.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

You were not told of the laws when you were hired, because as an independant contractor, you are presumed to be an expert in your field. If Lyft performs training, then you would be considered an employee.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Any explanation why they won't give it back after 1 day?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> You were not told of the laws when you were hired, because as an independant contractor, you are presumed to be an expert in your field. If Lyft performs training, then you would be considered an employee.


They are on their own. The down side isn't as appealing as the upside. A person could argue whether or not the policy at the airport is a reflection of out of date regulation..... but the bottom line is, it can and does happen. The TNC companies turn their back to prospective drivers in a dismissive manner.

They seem to have nothing to say to inform their drivers and make them current, all the while they are likely actively involved behind the scenes trying to get the rules changed or dropped entirely. That is personally what I find most troubling. This is an example of being set up to fail.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> You were not told of the laws when you were hired, because as an independant contractor, you are presumed to be an expert in your field. If Lyft performs training, then you would be considered an employee.


That's one of the great things about these forums. We can come here and find all the helpful information we need from other drivers. I knew, before I got approved to drive, that I'd need three permits and two stickers affixed to my windshield in order to make DFW airport pickups. If I hadn't have known that I might have gotten in trouble. I believe it's a $350 fine.


----------



## Marqarite Bennet (Nov 11, 2015)

I was given a phone number to call to talk about the misdemeanor offense. Today is a holiday so the number does not pick up. And the impond place won't tell me anything other than that I need to call the number.

I now believe the cop stopped me because I was close to LAX territory. They claim I was making an unlawful pickup, even though I wasn't.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Where exactly did you make the pick up from?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Marqarite Bennet said:


> I was given a phone number to call to talk about the misdemeanor offense. Today is a holiday so the number does not pick up. And the impond place won't tell me anything other than that I need to call the number.
> 
> I now believe the cop stopped me because I was close to LAX territory. They claim I was making an unlawful pickup, even though I wasn't.


I will be looking back here tomorrow to hear how the phone call worked out. This will pass, it might cost you some money which is a drag. Try to take advantage of your down time to identify some other gaps between the bill of goods you were sold and reality. Insurance issues, peer to peer rating system, is your car paid off etc......

This will pass, and you will recover from it, but if anything good is to come out of it, it will require you doing a bit of home work to see exactly what you are getting into. That is one approach. Good luck, hope the phone call goes well.


----------



## BuberXL (Oct 2, 2015)

It is a $1000 ticket IF you don't display "U" sticker while transporting someone for hire. 
That is what was told to me by Uber. 
LA or each County may have a different law or Code enforcement for this, so you may want to look up the Law part first. 
Go to a Police station and ask them that you intend to drive for Lyft and what are the law/s (ask for specific enforcement code #) for Airport and off-airport pickups.
Let us know what you learn, in your county. I plan to do the same this week.
Good Luck!


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Most likely that pax you went to pick up was a cop anyways.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

It's on every email, every week, its a cpuc requirement, too late for you but others I put my sticker on when pax get in take it off when they get out it's the law to have it... Especially around the lax with the geofence... Sorry for your troubles

UBER AND LYFT UNFORTUNATELY will NOT cover any costs related to not following rules...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't drive around with any trade dress displayed due to the fact we have no rideshare insurance when not on a ping.

I put the trade dress up when I am about 1/2 a block away from the pax pick up... and take it down when they get out after the ride.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

That sucks dude. When I signed up for uber I was told that not displaying the tade dress is subject to a $1k fine and possible impound of vehicle. That cop is pretty much an asshole to impound your car. It serves no purpose. The state doesn't get anything from it. 

Expect to pay the fine and impound fees.

I dunno what the airport has to do with anything. This law is for california. The people on this forum who advocate not displaying the trade dress are irresponsibly giving advice based on personal andectdotal information in my opinion.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> I don't drive around with any trade dress displayed due to the fact we have no rideshare insurance when not on a ping


The state of PA forced Uber to take primary responsibility for liability claims during phase one during their two year experiment, which began long before they were given permission I might ad.

A believe a few states have insisted on that. The idea that Uber drivers don't drive around during phase one I found proven false by way of observation. that said, new drivers, particularly drivers with expensive new cars, just paid for or financed surely need to put that in perspective.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I don't drive around with any trade dress displayed due to the fact we have no rideshare insurance when not on a ping.
> 
> I put the trade dress up when I am about 1/2 a block away from the pax pick up... and take it down when they get out after the ride.


So u put the trade dress up and down in case you want to commit insurance fraud later? Why don't you just get a farmers policy? They only charge a 5% -8% surcharge for Uber drivers.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> So u put the trade dress up and down in case you want to commit insurance fraud later? Why don't you just get a farmers policy? They only charge a 5% -8% surcharge for Uber drivers.


No rideshare policy costs anywhere near the $376. Per year I pay now for 100/300 coverage.. Fraud is my choice!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

SumGuy said:


> Most likely that pax you went to pick up was a cop anyways.


Bingo!!!!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Marqarite Bennet said:


> I'm a new-ish driver.
> I was stopped by police when picking up a passenger OUTSIDE the LAX area (where its legal to pick up from).
> The officer gave me a ticket for not having my lyft sticker prominently displayed on the dash. (I had it in the car with me, displayed lower near the shift stick, but not ON the window. I also had all my other paperwork and insurance in tact.)
> 
> ...


Your trade dress needs to be visible from 50 feet. From CPUC,

TNC vehicles must display consistent trade dress (i.e., distinctive signage or display on the
vehicle) when providing TNC services that is sufficiently large and color-contrasted as to be
readable during daylight hours at a distance of 50 feet. The trade dress must be sufficient to
allow a passenger, government official, or member of the public to associate a vehicle with a
particular TNC (or licensed transportation provider). Acceptable forms of trade dress include,
but are not limited to, symbols or signs on vehicle doors, roofs, or grills. Magnetic or removable
trade dress is acceptable.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

observer said:


> Your trade dress needs to be visible from 50 feet. From CPUC,
> 
> TNC vehicles must display consistent trade dress (i.e., distinctive signage or display on the
> vehicle) when providing TNC services that is sufficiently large and color-contrasted as to be
> ...


Yes that easy


----------

